
YouTube's Fine - Analysts Don't Understand Internet Peering - iamelgringo
http://www.circleid.com/posts/20090416_youtube_analysts_internet_peering/
======
abstractbill
I was surprised by how many people took the Credit Suisse analysis seriously
(we peer heavily at justin.tv too).

~~~
krakensden
You probably can't say, but just in case you can- what's the ballpark of your
bandwidth costs?

~~~
abstractbill
Sorry, you guessed right - all I can say is it's a lot less than it would be
if we didn't do any peering.

------
krakensden
Can anyone find the original Credit-Suisse article? Are their estimates based
on pure ISP costs, or do they incorporate the cost of running the
infrastructure to serve that content?

Assuming he's right about Google's data transfer costs (I... know next to
nothing about how the backbones operate), the amount of Google infrastructure
dedicated to running Youtube can't be that cheap. That's a huge amount of
data, that needs to be distributed to all their various local data centers,
plus developers working full time on the project, etc.

I guess what I'm saying is, just because it's easy to want the bean counters
to be wrong, doesn't mean they are.

One of the articles linked to from the main article says Credit Suisse
estimated Google's bandwith at 30 million megabits/second. At google appengine
prices, that would cost ~ $440 per second (I'm assuming non-SI units).
Presumably google's real costs are much lower than that, but still...

------
inconvenient
I don't get this. Wouldn't most of YouTube's traffic be downstream from
Google's servers to the hoards of individual internet viewers all over the
world? How exactly does peering help?

~~~
wmf
Google peers with many broadband ISPs.

~~~
mblakele
Indeed they do:
[https://www.peeringdb.com/private/participant_view.php?id=43...](https://www.peeringdb.com/private/participant_view.php?id=433)

I had no idea so much information was publicly available.

